# Crime and St Martin?



## krmlaw (Sep 12, 2008)

We were thinking of going to St Martin, but Im reading many posts about heavy crime there ... is it safe to travel there?


----------



## brother coony (Sep 12, 2008)

krmlaw said:


> We were thinking of going to St Martin, but Im reading many posts about heavy crime there ... is it safe to travel there?



Yes, safer than any city in the USA,
Ok that does not tell you what you want to here,but yes st Martin is one of the safer carribean Island


----------



## dchilds (Sep 12, 2008)

We've been about a dozen times, and never experienced any crime, but we have heard stories.  The most frequent story we've heard is car break-ins at several French side beaches.


----------



## Bucky (Sep 12, 2008)

We've been several times and have never had a problem.  We always feel safe while there.  I read the same stories before my first trip but if you use common sense you'll be fine.


----------



## JudyH (Sep 13, 2008)

Although we once had our trunk broken into in St. Martin, at a French beach, we still keep going back.  I had the same warning for Hawaii.  I think tourists anywhere are perceived as affluent, entitled, and of a different class than "some" local residents.  I believe there is a lot of resentment from "some" locals that we tourists have many more opportunities and options in our lives than they have.  This resentment brews into anger, acts of "revenge", and a sense that they are entitled to have some of what we have.  I also think there is a simmering anger that their economy is dependent on the tourist business, and there is anger that they are in that situation.  I don't take any of it personal. JMHO


----------



## Greg G (Sep 14, 2008)

*Never leave anthing in your car*

In general I think St. Martin is no worse than anywhere else, but one rule I hear repeated most often is never leave anything in your car, not even in a locked trunk.

Greg


----------



## Sherry (Sep 14, 2008)

*speaking of locked trunks*

We had a great time in St. Martin. Stayed on the Dutch side.  We had read the same crime stories prior to going and one of the most frequent was the stealing of spare tires out of locked trunks of rental cars..  Being aware of that we checked it every day to make sure it was still there. Made it through the whole week.  Tire still there.  Returned the car prior to going to airport, the first thing they did was open the trunk to check the tire.. it was gone.  Like magic.  We were forced into paying the price of a tire.  Fortunately, our credit card covered the loss.    I also had a friend who left his camera in a locked trunk (a big no-no, but  he was going to Orient Beach) and his  camera was taken.  By the way.. in both cases (tire and camera) there was no evidence of break in to the vehicle.  So, I would go and enoy.. It is a beautiful island.  Just be mindful and careful..as you should be when going anywhere.


----------



## AKE (Sep 15, 2008)

We just came back from St. Maarten.  I never heard or saw of any unusual criminal activity.  We drove all over the island, parked our car on the street, in parking lots, etc and never had any problems BUT it was always in full view of traffic, in a busy area, during the daylight, etc etc. I would recommend going to beaches where there are people around as opposed to isloated ones.  As an example, at one of the beaches that we go to there are always has a couple of locals who rent out beach chairs, umbrellas, etc for $15 for the day AND they also keep an eye on the parking lot (as that is where they wait and ask you if you want to rent the items when you exit your car.)  Years ago there were actuallly guards there with heavy guns and everyone was advised to keep the car unlocked so that the thiefs would not damage the locks breaking in.  This is no longer the case - just locals now guarding the lot AND everyone is now advised to lock their cars. About half the people seem to rent the chairs, the rest dont but the parking lot does appear to be secure.  Be careful as a rule - you know your own city and know where to go and where not to go - the same is true for a foreign port - there are good places and there are places to avoid.


----------



## Aldo (Oct 1, 2008)

I've spent 12 weeks on SXM.  Had the trunk of the car broken into once (that I know of) and had some swimming gear stolen.

Orient beach is notorious for break-ins, as the parking lot in Grand Case next to the Community center.

Avoid at all cost the Dominican neighborhood on the west end of Marigot on the road out to Sandy Ground.  No reason for a tourist to be there, anyway.

The west end of Philipsburg is also full of crackheads.  It's safe enough in the day, I've walked through it several times, but if you staying at Divi or Belair and are making the 20 minute walk into town, make sure you're back by sundown, I wouldn't walk to have to walk through that neighborhood at night.

I don't want to give the wrong impression.  In general SXM is safe, just a couple of areas where the crackheads live are pretty bad and never leave anything in your car!


----------



## acesneights (Oct 4, 2008)

I agree. We just came back from SXM. A couple we toured Saba with had their electronics stolen from a backpack they left in their backseat.

They said they didn't even know they'd been robbed until they got back to their TS. Everything was just as they left it, car locked, backpack sitting on the back seat.

Stan


----------



## agentyumi (Oct 7, 2008)

My friend lives in St Martin.  I spent my summer vacation there for almost a month.  I didn’t encountered or witnessed any of those incidents but I heard a teenager guy who broke the doctor’s car in front of his house; it’s a few blocks away from my friend’s house.  There's no robbery specified on that incident.


----------

